# Ukc?



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, 
My sister is telling me I should show Dean, just for the experience, for when I get a show pup someday. 
He is a West German Show Line, and not an American Show Line, and some people have told me that I may have better luck in the UKC since they are a little more laid back. 
but I have some questions about the UKC that I can't seem to find the answers to on their web page. 
For the single registration, how long does it last? Is it something I have to keep doing, or is it a once done, it's done? 
the web page has a place to look up your dog's points. Does that mean you have to earn a certain number of points to get the dog's CH, or is it just for the hunting, rally, ect trials? 
Is there anything else I should know before I take that step into the show ring? We don't have any show classes near by, so it will be just me and Dean, and some youtube vids lol


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I know you can show in UKC without registering your dog with UKC. You get a temporary listing number, and if you earn points you need to go ahead and register your dog with UKC in order for them to count. The temporary number doesn’t expire. 

I show in AKC, and have only entered each of my dogs once in UKC. I entered the morning of the show. Filled out a temporary listing form, and then my entry form.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Registering with UKC is a one and done deal. I'd recommend mailing the paperwork for $35 rather than emailing since they'll charge you a $40 expedited fee ($70 total). It lasts for the life of the dog. 
A temporary listing number is a good alternative if you just want to try it out.

You can do a points check on the UKC website. You need 100 points and three competition wins (BoB/BiS/Group Placements/Defeating a champion) under 3 different judges. I've heard the points changed from 100 to 150 or vice versa but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks you guys. 
Dean will be my first show dog of either AKC or UKC, so I am a complete newbie either way lol 
Does anyone have any tips? I have been watching a ton of youtube vids, since we don't have any conformation classes nearby, it's just me, Dean, and youtube lol


----------

